# 4th Annual Giveaway (Winner)



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

​
Hey Guys I'll be completing my 4th year on this marvelous forum on 3rd JUN 2014. This time I want to keep it a surprise so, I'll not be posting the pics of the slingshot. (Just started to make it)

*How to join and rules: *


All the members are allowed to participate including Admin, MODs and Supporting Vendors.
Members must be joined the forum on or before *30th APR 2014* and must have at least *100 posts.*
Just post, "*I'm in"* to participate before 2nd JUN 2014 12:00am NY Time.


Winner will be chosen by random number generator and announced on 3rd JUN 2014.


*Participants:*


M.J
flipgun
TSM
tradspirit
Sunchierefram
treefork
GrayWolf
Marnix
ghost0311/8541
toolmantf99
D.Nelson
shew97
SmilingFury
Btoon84
Beanflip
Arber
parnell
MiracleWorker
ryguy27
mr. green
FishDoug
Mister Magpie
leon13
DukaThe
stej
Danny0663
PorkChopSling
LukeSlingwalker
filipino_saltik
gaboxolo
CAS14
Narcaleptic sling shotter
GHT
BCLuxor
JUSTJOB
Whitewolf
Y+shooter
rockslinger
carboncopy
quarterinmynose
rlmlam
squirrel squasher
ash
Individual
Lacumo
Outlaw
JohnKrakatoa
Aries666
Can-Opener
ChapmanHands
logo96
bkcooler
kobe23
BlackBob
wolf98


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm in!
Thanks, buddy! :woot:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe being first I will have a better chance. I'm In!

Thanx for the chance!

:cursin:

second.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Four years, huh? Congratulations! Also, I'm in.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in too!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm going to have to say that I'm in.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You're very generous Irfran. Thank you. I'm in.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I applaud your generosity. I have been the recipient of so much recently that I am going to ask NOT to be included. But I extend my best wishes to you and all those who participate.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Irfan, congrats on 4 years!! Thanks for a very generous chance at an original E-Shot work of art.

I'm in!

Todd


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

I am in. Congrats on so many years, and so many posts.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i am in also.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Gotta be in on this!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Im innnn.

Thanks for the shot!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in thanks for the give away


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey buddy, congrats on your 4th year! I am in too. Thanks for you generosity once again.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I AM IN!

E Shot, you are da man!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I am in! Thank you Irfhan.


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

im in


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Am Most Definitely In!

Thanks For The Chance To Win, And Congrats On 4 Years!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't turn down a chance for free E-Shot pouches. I'm in.

Thank you Irfhan, you ROCK.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

IM SOO IN ! Very excited buddy


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I am in (thanks).


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am so in ! 
Thanks ! And congrats ????


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you Irfan, I'm in


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't have luck at give aways, so I can say "I'm in" even though this would be 3rd slingshot of you


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

OooOooo I'm in !

Thanks buddy


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in! Congratulations and thank you!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for your generousity and congratulations! I´m in as well!

Have a good one!

Luke


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

im in.. yey


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm completely in


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Your kind offer has generated considerable enthusiasm already, and as a veteran at slingshottery I cannot resist. I am in.

This may prompt me to return to attempting more homemades, as I've been more focussed on a narrow mission the past several years.


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

I am in! Thanks for your genorousity Irfan!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats on 4 years ! I'm in, ty.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in)


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks !


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

I am in....thanks for the opportunity and congrats on your 4 years

Dennis


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*I'm In, thanks Irfhan!!*


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

I'M IN!

Thank you for the giveaway and

congrats to your 4th year!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I am IN!

congratulations on Four years E-Shot!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

im In

Rick


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'm in, thanks


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm in (England)


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm 100% in, cant wait too see this shooter 
Good luck all, thanks for this kind giveaway Irfan!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks and I'm in.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm In, Thanks!!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Happx anniversary! I Am in! Thx gl


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm in!
Congratulations and thanks for the give away!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am in  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm in, thanks for the chance man


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Im in, and thanks for the chance.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

*I'm in =D*


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm In and congrats on you 4 year membership.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

i'm in thank you for the giveaway


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

My wholehearted thanks to all the participant, instead of random number generator this time my 3 year old son picked the winner from his hat.

​





​Congrats Logo96 !!!​


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats Logo! 
Thanks, e~shot For The Giveaway!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations Logo!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Good deal logo!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Congrats I know he will love it


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Congrats logo!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats logo!

Congrats and thanks to Irfan for having a great contest.

Todd


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Congratulations logo!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

good for you Logo! Thanx for the chance Irfan!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

THANKS ???????????? and CONGRATS


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm in.......I don't know if I ha en enough posts though.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

count me in


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry I missed this give away! Happy 4th year anniversary!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations logo!!


----------

